# Grapeview, WA



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

There is no one on any of our rescue/rehab lists from the state of Washington. I'm HOPING we have a member somewhere. This bird has been hanging out at this girls house. Her cat is going nuts. She says, if she doesn't get up early enough, the bird taps on her glass door to get her attention. She doesn't want the bird, but doesn't want anything to happen to it. There is no traceable band. She's going to catch it tonight and put it under a milk crate. That's where it will be until someone either takes it or she has to release it. I've sent her names of pigeon fanciers, but I can only hope they'll take it in. We'll have to see. If ANYONE is near by, let me know. This lady will be traveling to Seattle on Wed and says she's going through Tacoma, so she could possibly drop it off or meet someone.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Did she say where Grapeview is, what part of the state? I've never heard of it. Portland is on the Oregon/Washington border.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Charis said:


> Did she say where Grapeview is, what part of the state? I've never heard of it. Portland is on the Oregon/Washington border.


I just checked the map. Portland is about 150 miles due south of Grapeview down Highway 5.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Just got a message from the finder of this bird. A friend of a friend has a few pigeons and took this bird. So, this case is closed.


----------

